# Memory Card Crash



## dklod (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, its happened. A memory card I was using failed today. I was given a card (Lexar 8GB SDHC) to test out. Turns outs, not real good . Anyway, Im left with a card that I can not access and there are a bunch of photos on there that I need. Now my built in card reader in my laptop can not read or recognize the card. After a quick search, most advise the use of a USB card reader to at least be able to access the card. They also say not to take anymore photos. Im not sure if I tried or not, but finding that information after the fact is not much good to anyone. But most say recovery is likely. So my next question is, what program to use for this recovery. I guess I can run out and get a card reader (can use on my desktop or work PC so not a total waste) but what is the best or most successful program to use to recover my files.

Cheers


----------



## SpeedTrap (Sep 27, 2008)

Are these RAW Files and what is the exact error message you are getting?


----------



## dklod (Sep 27, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> Are these RAW Files and what is the exact error message you are getting?


 
Most are jpg but there are a few raws. The message on the LCD is 'memory card error'.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Sep 27, 2008)

D'oh !!!!
I would check the card Mft website for recovery software, then go buy a new Sandisk card.


----------



## usayit (Sep 27, 2008)

1) Lexars are not known to be any worse than Sandisk branded cards... so a number of things could have taken place to cause this failure
2) Get a card reader.. good quality one
3) There are numerous downloadable media card photo recovery software available for download.  They do not all work for all types of problems.  Fortunately, most allow you to download a free demo and try to see what can be recovered.  If it doesn't report any recoverable files, move on to the next software vendor.  If you do discover one that works, you can then purchase a license and perform the recovery.  

For me, the past few times I ran into problems were resolved with Stellar Phoenix Photo Recovery.  

http://www.stellarinfo.com

(See under software->data recovery->Windows/Macintosh photo recovery)

Good luck.


----------



## dklod (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you people. I'll know later tonight if its been a success. I'll let you know what happens, good or bad.


----------

